# First attempt at a 360



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

looks good and I can't pull front 3's yet...

Having said that the only thing I can point out is that frontside 3's should be landed blind and it looks like you are over rotating as you bring your head around to spot the landing.:dunno:


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

bmaniga said:


> looks good and I can't pull front 3's yet...
> 
> Having said that the only thing I can point out is that frontside 3's should be landed blind and it looks like you are over rotating as you bring your head around to spot the landing.:dunno:


I am pretty sure you land blind on back 3's.. 

It looks like you are over-rotating.. =\ I can only land 50% of my 3s.. so maybe someone more pro can chime in


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

While I am no Jed...

Video 1 the problem is definitely being over rotated. You landed in a full on side slip after missing the 360 point. No way are you going to save that one... In addition you are looking down at your board which is going to result in you being off axis/crooked as you go through the air.

In video 2 again you are off axis. Way too heavy on the back foot. You are looking down towards the end again and are you dipping down your shoulder when coming off the lip?

Anyways that's my 2 cents I am sure Jed will stop in give better advice


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

bmaniga said:


> looks good and I can't pull front 3's yet...
> 
> Having said that the only thing I can point out is that frontside 3's should be landed blind and it looks like you are over rotating as you bring your head around to spot the landing.:dunno:


I know it is stupid to have a bunch of people chime in who can't do 3s themselves (like me), but bmaniga is right - frontside 3s should be landed blind. To stop your rotation and stomp your landing you need to look uphill/backward at the landing. You should not be looking forward! Look for the videos at Snowboard Addiction or snomie.com - they are worth paying for. You can also get some good info for free on YouTube.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

zenboarder said:


> While I am no Jed...
> 
> Video 1 the problem is definitely being over rotated. You landed in a full on side slip after missing the 360 point. No way are you going to save that one... In addition you are looking down at your board which is going to result in you being off axis/crooked as you go through the air.
> 
> ...


Hah, you can be substitute Jed 

The main problem here is you need to land blind as others have said.

Frontside 360s are a blind landing, meaning you start rotating frontside by rotating your head and upper body, but you keep looking backwards at the knuckle as you land.

Right now you keep trying to twist your head to look around as quickly as possible and that's screwing up your spin and making you overrotate in weird ways.

Look backwards and rotate your upper body into the spin to start with, but keep your head looking backwards until AFTER you land. Let your lower body complete that frontside 360 and land while you're still looking backwards and down at the knuckle.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Like Jed said you need to concentrate on finishing blind and bringing the last part around with your lower body.

I think your biggest problem however is what you are doing with your front left foot. When you start rotating, you are curling your front leg too much and your nose is well above your tail. When you do that you are basically speeding up your rotation. It is a great technique for getting extra spin but in your case its causing you to overspin. So keep that board more flat. Do anything but keep your nose up in the air like that.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

What I also noticed is watch the video again and concentrate on your arms. 

1st at the top of the hill you pull them behind you to help wind up for the 3.
At the lip of the jump before you take off your hands are just dangling in front of you and you huck your torso off and around to make the rotation. 

The 2nd video you have NO set up turn at all and are taking off flat based basically just jumping in the air and whipping your torso around. 

The arm movement you were practicing at the top and the set up turn you kinda did in the 1st video were no where in the 2nd attempt. 

GOOD NOTE you are doing them safely your getting around. Some small fixes and I'm betting you are they on your next outing. Keep tapeing them that is a huge help :thumbsup:
Keep at it !!


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

slyder said:


> What I also noticed is watch the video again and concentrate on your arms.
> 
> 1st at the top of the hill you pull them behind you to help wind up for the 3.
> At the lip of the jump before you take off your hands are just dangling in front of you and you huck your torso off and around to make the rotation.
> ...


You having any luck with your 3's or did the whole broken arm thing put your goals on hiatus?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

zenboarder said:


> You having any luck with your 3's or did the whole broken arm thing put your goals on hiatus?


Zen I did get a park session in Sunday I will post some pics in my thread. 3's not yet, ugly 1's yes. I saw in my video the same thing as MCDub was doing. In my pre take off my arms worked just fine, I hit a small side lip and someone glued my arms to my side. It was the weirdest thing :laugh: 
Video is a great tool to see what your doing right/wrong


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks guys - I had no idea frontside 3's needed to land blind. Was always told that to stomp a 3 you needed to focus on getting your head around to spot the landing. I'll work on that so hopefully I'll rotate slower and more controlled.

I definitely agree about the hucking my torso thing. That's how it feels when I'm doing the spin and I'm guessing it shouldn't feel so jerky. Hadn't noticed the arms thing but now that you point it out I see the difference between the practice movements and hitting the lip. 

If you pause the video towards the end my snowboard is almost vertical at one point, too. Ouch. So I'm definitely going to work on a more even pop so that front leg doesn't come up so much. Would sucking my legs up more help my stability or just increase the speed of my rotation?

Thanks for the tips keep 'em coming! I'll try to upload more video next time.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

You don't need more pop, you need better pop. Try popping less but more controlled. I used to struggle a lot on 3s but jeds advice has been super helpful. I land then now but am working on confidence and not overrotating


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spinning examples*





In case this video didn't embed, here's the link:
Spinning - YouTube

I just threw together some spins I had from some of my videos that may help you get a better idea of how to spin those 3's.

Like others have said, a frontside 360 requires a blind landing. And when you're learning you have a tendency to want to see your landing so you don't eat it. But once you get better at them you'll realize that landing frontside 360's is more feeling it than seeing it.

Looking back up hill or at the lip of the jump will eliminate the over rotation.

Watch my head in the video, especially the POV 360, and you'll see that I'm not looking for the landing over my shoulder, and I'm definitely not jerking my head or body around. I know my 360's in the videos probably aren't the most perfect example, but you can see my head stay steady and how my upper body stays relatively quiet during the spin.

Also, remember that you are only spinning 360, you don't have to wind up so much unless you're on a really small jump or unless you don't have a lot of time in the air and have to spin fast to make it around. A small wind up, or even just a good set up heelside carve will send you in the right direction and give you the momentum you need to make it around.

You'll start stomping them soon enough. Good luck!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought overall you looked pretty good, you will get more comfortable with your setup and pop as you do them more. The main thing I saw was your arms are in front of you at the lip and you try to do the whole rotation with your torso once your airborne which is throwing you off balance. Go to 11 seconds in the second vid and pause. your arms should be wound up a little behind you, not in front. use them to wind up along with your shoulders so when you pop you have some rotational force. you will be amazed how much easier the 3 comes around, then you can start focusing on your landing because you will be flat, and balanced and not torqueing trying to get your 3 around. don't be afraid to ad a little speed, it will help.


----------

